# This Woman Said She Had To Jump Out Of A Moving Uber After Her Driver Refused To Stop



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















"I'm so thankful that I got out okay but jumping out of a moving car window and running for help has to be the scariest thing I've ever gone thru."

By Salvador Hernandez and Amber Jamieson

Posted on September 20, 2018, at 9:12 p.m. ET

An Uber driver from Florida was arrested on suspicion of kidnapping after a passenger said she was forced to jump out of the moving car's window in order to escape.

Brooke Adkins, who suffered cuts and scrapes to her foot and hands, told Tallahassee Police on Wednesday that her Uber driver refused to stop the car, answering only "no" when she asked to be let out multiple times in what she described to as a weird and terrifying ride.

Adkins did not respond to BuzzFeed News' request for comment, but posted a series of tweets about her ordeal, including pictures of her bloodied foot and ripped jeans.

"I got out okay but jumping out a moving car window and running for help has to be the scariest thing I've ever gone thru," she wrote. "I want girls to realize this happens & to be safe, always."

Her driver, 30-year-old Destiny Racquel Green, was taken into custody on suspicion of kidnapping and false imprisonment, according to a Tallahassee police report.

An Uber spokesperson called the account "troubling" and said the driver's access to the app has been removed.

The incident occurred early Wednesday morning after, according to the police report, a male friend called an Uber to take Adkins home.

Once she and Green got to her location, Adkins said Green asked her if they could drive around the block to listen to music.

She wrote on Twitter that, even though the request was "weird," she agreed.

"I thought that was so weird but was just trying to be nice," she wrote. "Maybe she wanted a friend or something."

Still, she asked the driver to keep recording the drive, "just in case."

According to the report, the car was briefly stopped by Florida State University Police while the pair drove around the block, and Green at one point asked Adkins to "place her hand on the center console and hold it down."

Adkins told police she thought the request was weird and, after the stop, told Green to go ahead and drop her off, but the driver refused.

"Adkins said she continued to ask Green to let her out and Green told Adkins that she was taking her to the hospital," the report states. "Adkins said she asked Green to let her out of the vehicle at almost every stop light and Green continuously said no and nothing else."

Adkins said she didn't need to go to the hospital, and that she did not understand why Green was refusing to let her out.

Adkins Facetimed a friend, then called 911 before deciding to jump out of through the car's windows.

According to the police report, dispatchers could hear her saying, "Help me," in the open line.

She was finally able to get out of the car by lowering her window and holding down the button to keep Green from closing it from the driver's seat.

According to the police report, she was able to run toward a Walgreens parking lot, where she stayed with someone until officers arrived.

Police then drove to Green's home, where she was arrested.

"What this rider reported to police is troubling," an Uber spokesperson told BuzzFeed News. "We have removed the driver from the app and stand ready to support the police investigation."

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/salvadorhernandez/woman-trapped-uber-ride


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And this is why you need a proper driver interview before onboarding the drivers.

Cause background checks don't always stop the crazies from getting hired. 

Would that driver have survived a thorough interview and a 2 day training course?

I don't know... but it might have made all the difference in the world.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Somethin about this story is fishy....

Thinking started as an encounter...

That went South....8>O

Notice the torn genes with blood...

Butt...no road rash...8>O

The driver screwed up big time...

Butt...still not understanding why...

She didn't get out at the destination...8>O

Remember this is a job...not a dating app...

Rakos


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

All of these rider stories are weird. I always wonder how much of the story was left out.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not what I was expecting looks wise lol. Drivers like her give a bad reputation to kidnappers like me


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Apparently happened here in Florida...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Somethin about this story is fishy....
> 
> Thinking started as an encounter...
> 
> ...


That's a fat foot. I'd like to see how the rest of her fit through the window.

These stories are always so fishy. Who the heck agrees to drive around the block with the driver after they get to their destination anyway?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I"m thinking why the window, I guess if you have power locks can the driver keep you from opening the door in the back?
Plus the driver should have power window locks too, maybe she didn't react in time. 
Story sounds odd and the injuries don't make sense for jumping from a car window while it's moving.

but I think it's a case of an insane Uber driver who needs mental help.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

complete bs....i love the ripped jean at the knee but magically no scrape on the knee itself

i could go on and on but it looks like you guys are already onto this one


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe a scam to get uber to replace a $200 pair of torn Jeans?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Maybe a scam to get uber to replace a $200 pair of torn Jeans?


She probably paid $200 for torn Jean's lol



Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's a fat foot. I'd like to see how the rest of her fit through the window.
> 
> These stories are always so fishy. Who the heck agrees to drive around the block with the driver after they get to their destination anyway?


Have you seen a floridiot in its natural habitat? Lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> She probably paid $200 for torn Jean's lol
> 
> Have you seen a floridiot in its natural habitat? Lol


OMG...

I've never seen that word before...

MIND BLOWN BRO

Mind blown...

My new favorite word....

Floridiot...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OMG...
> 
> I've never seen that word before...
> 
> ...


My favorite state word is Masshole.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> My favorite state word is Masshole.


I still think the all time best...

I assume It's someone...

from Iowa or Kansas...

It was used in a popular cartoon...8>O

It would be "Cornholio"...8>)

Rakos








PS. I digress...butt...I am a monkey...8>)


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Clearly it was Brook Adkins "Destiny".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 261038
> View attachment 261037
> 
> "I'm so thankful that I got out okay but jumping out of a moving car window and running for help has to be the scariest thing I've ever gone thru."
> ...


Very Scary !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And this is why you need a proper driver interview before onboarding the drivers.
> 
> Cause background checks don't always stop the crazies from getting hired.


Came to say this.

Uber: "the first 50 rides is basically the interview and probationary stage"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There goes the " Same Sex Drivers" Safety Theory . .. .


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

Waiting in airport lots for rides will do this to a person.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Could be a crazy driver but I'd say for every one case of that there are 10-100 cases of "crazy passengers".


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> complete bs....i love the ripped jean at the knee but magically no scrape on the knee itself
> 
> i could go on and on but it looks like you guys are already onto this one


Why would the pax lie about this?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Demon said:


> Why would the pax lie about this?


To get $100,000 in "hush money" from Uber.

A cab company wouldn't pay more than a few thousand to make that lawsuit go away.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> To get $100,000 in "hush money" from Uber.
> 
> A cab company wouldn't pay more than a few thousand to make that lawsuit go away.


Let's assume that's true. I'd think the cops would see through her scam and not arrest the driver.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> My favorite state word is Masshole.


Don't change the subject, Floridiot! (JK!)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> My favorite state word is Masshole.


You Rang?


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Floridiot!!........that is genious.
Also, anyone from iowa(myself included) and the surrounding area,knows that Iowa stands for' idiots out wandering around '. 
Cornholio is just a genious bit from beavis and butthead, but I get the attempt at trying tie in corn with Iowa, being the corn capital of the cosmos .


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

This sounds terrifying. Poor women. And that lady deserves some serious mental health evaluation. She should never be allowed to drive a motor vehicle again.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 261038
> View attachment 261037
> 
> "I'm so thankful that I got out okay but jumping out of a moving car window and running for help has to be the scariest thing I've ever gone thru."


This must be Uber's new Breakneck Pool service. If you want to the car to stop at the dropoff, please upgrade to Express Pool or Pool.


----------

